# Master amateur invitational



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Entries for the 2020 MAI will open on EE Monday,March 2. While no-one has to worry about entry limits we're asking folks to enter timely to help the club make final plans for the event.
Good luck and safe travels to all.


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Entries close on EE on Monday, March 16. 
The Club is monitoring the corona virus situation situation and will continue to do so. Should public health officials issue any pertinent advisories we will of course follow those. Folks traveling should take precautions and pay attention to official announcements. There are no plans now to cancel or alter the Invitational schedule.


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Given the circumstances the 2020 Master Amateur Invitational scheduled for Corning, CA has been canceled. Here is the club announcement:

It is with deep regret that the Board of the Master Amateur Retriever Club has determined that, in the best interest of all participants, the 2020 Invitational in Corning, CA is canceled. The decision is consistent with directives from the State of California regarding the cancelation or restriction on public events.
Entry Express will refund all entry fees. Dogs that have qualified for the 2020 Invitational will have those qualifications carried forward to the next scheduled Invitational. Those that have made reservations should cancel those as quickly as possible to avoid penalties. Questions should be addressed to your regional representatives or to the club at [email protected].
The spread of the coronavirus and the uncertainty of risk exposure drove the decision to cancel. While the risk to any individual might be low, we can’t ask participants to assume that risk. It is in the interest with an overabundance of caution that the event is being canceled. The Board is looking at alternatives should the risk of exposure be reduced. In the meantime, be safe and take all recommended precautions.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Will the next 2021 event be hosted by the same club? Will the judges be the same?


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

The 2021 Invitational will be at the Steve Ferguson Memorial Retriever Grounds next May. That's in Emporia, VA. Dates and details will be published shortly. The club's Board of Directors is considering options available for rescheduling the event originally scheduled for Corning, CA.


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

The 2020 Master Amateur Invitational has been rescheduled for April 18, 2021 in Corning, CA. The 2021 Invitational will continue as planned for May 16, 2021 in Emporia, VA. Dogs originally qualified for the 2020 Invitational are qualified for the rescheduled 2020 and the 2021 Invitationals. In addition, dogs that qualify during the 2021 qualifying year – March 1, 2020 to February 28, 2021 – are eligible to enter both events. More details on event schedules, accommodations and training grounds will follow. More info is on the club website: masteramateur.com


----------



## david0912 (Apr 22, 2020)

Thank you for providing this valuable information. I must go watch this event


----------



## serene_banks (May 5, 2020)

Glad to hear about this events. Thank you


----------



## denvershelby (May 7, 2020)

are there are any openings or not?


----------



## johnnoels (Jun 23, 2020)

i want the judges be the same


----------



## johnnoels (Jun 23, 2020)

i know everybody happy about it


----------



## Jadewyatt26 (Jun 25, 2020)

Get cheap dissertation help online by expert writers to secure good grades. We offers finest dissertation writing service with unlimited discounts.


----------



## EVAKATY75 (Sep 20, 2020)

to worry about entry limits we're asking folks to enter timely to help the club make final plans for the event.
Good luck and safe travels to all. Speed Test


----------

